# bigfella's quest for mass



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

hi all

i will be doing this competetive journal in my quest for mass and also come comp in 2012 so hope you all follow my progress.

heres a little info

i've just turned 22 and will be competing in 2012, i was planning on competing in November 2011 but my second child is due in may so felt it would be best to use this yr as for growing as diet would play havoc..

i have been training for around 3/4 years and made a lot of progress. i weighed a mere 10/11st

i will be keeping a log of my workouts and will log them up on here daily/every other day,

my training split atm is 3/4 times a week(wanting some rest after coming off cycle)

i dont have a set workout plan i just listen to how my body feels but making sure i hit each bodypart every 5-7 days

here are pics of where im at atm.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Best of luck in your goals,

You have some nice size there all ready so can see good things happening with you - I know it will be hard but stick to your training and food plan even though your have another child on the way (at 22  ).

Do you have a weight your aiming to achieve?

Will you be posting up your food plan?

Any weak points your aiming to hit?

You need to squat heavier than that in the picture


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck mate, looking massive already!


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Best of luck in your goals,
> 
> You have some nice size there all ready so can see good things happening with you - I know it will be hard but stick to your training and food plan even though your have another child on the way (at 22  ).
> 
> ...


yes i will be uploading all the info regarding training, supp,gear and nutrition, golas ect tonight after work.

haha that bar wasn't mine honest


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good size mate. Can see you doing well.

Congrats on the baby front


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi mate if you dont mind me asking what diet are you following if any and also are you natty at the min?

I am gonna be looking at this as my mate is also the same age as you and he is also looking at doin his 1st comp in the next yr or so, so this will help him out big time!

BTW looking good in your pics mate


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

bigfella2901 said:


> yes i will be uploading all the info regarding training, supp,gear and nutrition, golas ect tonight after work.
> 
> haha that bar wasn't mine honest


Good stuff, look forward to reading and hopefully give some good feedback - all the best.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Great size already.

Which show u looking to do?


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

so far this week i have had pretty progressive workouts considering i have my wisdom tooth cutting through so my mouth is numb and in pain and also a stinky cold (no pain no gain).i still beat all of my lifts/reps which i am happy about. i am currently carrying a recurring knee injury due to an accident a couple of years ago so unable to train legs this week.. 

eating has take a bit of a battering recently as i'm finding it hard to eat the amount i need to. ass from monday the 14th march i will be starting my bulking diet/ course. once i have it all prepped i will whack it up for you all to see 

gear -

just to keep you all in the know... i have only had two previous cycles which only consisted of tri test 400 1ml e/w and nandrodec 300 1ml e/w stupidly i was on this for 5 months  and since coming off in january it has messed my head up mentally a little, the drive and focus has dropped.. i will only be doing "cruise" and "blasts" from now on, hence this journal to help push me and also help others

this is the week in numbers (ea) = each arm (es) = each side

chest - workout 1

incline flye

(warm up) 12.5kg x 20 reps and 2 sets

barbell bench press -

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

160kg x 3

decline dumbbell press -

35kg x 15

40kg x 10

40kg x 10 (this is the heaviest i could go as the gym i was at only have up to 40kg dumbells ) 

incline machine flyes

41kg x 12

91.5kg x 7

112.5kg x 4 (may look heavy but due to it being a cable machine is easier)

low cable (flye?) unsure of name but works well 

12 x 25kg

7 x 30kg

5 1/2 x 40kg

dips (only two sets)

10 x 0kg

12 x 25kg

triceps -

pulldowns using contraption 

15 x 40kg

8 x 60kg

7 x 70kg

kneeling overhead extensions using rope

12x 30kg

7 x 50kg

9 x 50kg

workout 2 back

dumbell shrugs (to warm up)

45kg x 15

65kg x 12

65kg x 10

bent over row

50kg (eachside) x 10

80kg (eachside) x 12

140kg (eachside) x 4

pulldowns (didnt have weight only numbers on plates)

No10 x 10

no14 x 8/9

now15 x 7/8

one arm dumbbell row

35kg x 12ea

50kgx 6ea

60kg x 3ea

biceps

straight bar curls

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

60kg x 3

seated bicep curl(using seated machine)

40kg x 10/11

50kg x 3/4

50kg x 3/4

rope hammers

40kg x 10

55kg x 9

70kg x 3

workout 2 shoulders (had a really god session) it takes alot to batter my shoulders as the recover quickly.

seated dumbbell press

20 x 15kg (warm up)

9 x 37.5 kg

8 x 42.5 kg

2/3 x 50kg

dumbbell front raises

10ea x 17.5kg

9ea x 22.5

6/7 x 25kg

cable side raises

15ea x 15kg

7ea x 30kg

3ea x 35kg

just to finish them of one set of machine presses.

stack(197.5kg) x 5/6

forearm curls

20 x 15kg

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 20kg

i will change exercises pretty much everyweek/every other week to keep my body guessing and hit different angles.


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

forgot to mention a am currently sat at a lean 15st4


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Current " little blast" to see how things are on tren is

600mg tri test 400 once a week

And 100mg of tren ace EOD

Started the use of igf 1 on Sunday on my chest once a week to try bring the lagging part up in comparison with my shoulders

Currently into my second week so far and can feel the tren "working" my weight has increased slightly so happy at that in the first couple of weeks.. When I'm on a cycle I don't hold much water at all if any :/ which you could take as a good or a bad thing,


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Trained shoulders tonight for the First time in a while. ( I don't normally train shoulders as the genetics is so strong they grow even when untrained) wish I could say the same for my chest...

Diet seems to be going well. Still need to focus on eating well on weekends as it seems to go down hill then (not eating crap but just not eating)


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Night off tonight so going to sit and go through my Macro's.. Will post up once I have sorted what's, what.

Tried evoo in one of my shakes for the first time yesterday and no joke threw it all back up again.. How do u guys drink it??


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Update pix


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Another


----------

